# MBTI + relationships ==> thinkers with feelers + introverts with extroverts?



## Mooncutter (Jul 28, 2011)

Stephen said:


> The longest relationship I had was 11 years with my ex-wife, who identifies as an INFJ. Nearly all my relationships have been with women I would consider feeling types, and I also think that nearly all my gfs have been introverted types. My current gf is an ISFP.


*Ok cool glad you shared the specific knowledge*


----------



## Mooncutter (Jul 28, 2011)

*A lot of people here express a mediumstrong attraction for their temperament. *Like NF's with NF's so on. Or NT's with NT's. I think you might be mistaking communication for attraction. Communication is plain awesme with your own temperament. It really is. But do you have that spark, the ignite, that inborn conflict to play around with? The feeling of being the north pole and the south pole pulling on eachother?

*THE only relationships I've ever seen* where people share the same temperament are SP's. In this case it was my sister ESFP with boyfriend ISTP. So they had same temperament BUT matched on both T/F + E/I. SJ's can share temperament and differ on both T/F + E/I as well.

*This isn't possible with NT + NF as the T/F* attribute is built INTO the temperament itself. So regarding temperaments I think it is more common (than for NF's or NT's) for an SJ to bond with someone of same temperament. An SJ also that is. And SP to bond with an SP. As they can differ on both T/F AND E/I at the same time sharing temperament. Yep =)


----------



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)

I couldn't date an extravert. Generally speaking, anyway. I am very low energy, and need a lot of time doing low key activities. Just within friendships I feel overwhelmed by extraverts and I make them feel restless. An intimate relationship would be very difficult to maintain without someone feeling dissatisfied. 

I'm currently with an INTP and very happy. T or F doesn't really matter, but I don't know that I could emotionally support another F type, and unless they were healthy I'd worry it would be an emotionally parasitic relationship.


----------



## Mooncutter (Jul 28, 2011)

Psilo said:


> I couldn't date an extravert. Generally speaking, anyway. I am very low energy, and need a lot of time doing low key activities. Just within friendships I feel overwhelmed by extraverts and I make them feel restless. An intimate relationship would be very difficult to maintain without someone feeling dissatisfied.
> 
> I'm currently with an INTP and very happy. T or F doesn't really matter, but I don't know that I could emotionally support another F type, and unless they were healthy I'd worry it would be an emotionally parasitic relationship.


*I can see what you mean.* I was together with an ISTJ Sp/Sx for 9 months, and it was easy to hang out an do low-key activities. There is an advantage. The disadvantage I noticed is that noone tends to "voice" problems in the relationship. 

*Extraverts are great for bringing tings* "out into the open", so to speak, an force the issue to be dealt with. I'm quite introverted myself (when it comes to those kinds of things), that I don't seem to confront issues when they arise, or even after, in the sense that I "just start talking about it".


----------

